# Canadian Strongman pulls CC177 at CFB Trenton, Ontario 8 metres, in 1:16 min.



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2009)

I did a rudimentary search, even if my search function is still "wonky", and I couldn't find it posted before.

Canadian Press video link


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Sep 2009)

More on this:  http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/WeirdNews/2009/09/17/10961626-cp.html


----------



## gaspasser (19 Sep 2009)

Ab-so-lutely bloody awesome what Kevin does...
I don't think anyone can beat his records...
BTW, don't shake his hand...he has a iron grip that your grandkids will feel....
Again, totally awesome!!
Way to go, Kevin.
BYTD


----------

